# Bonneville Bottling Works -Cornwall Ontario



## Donas12 (Jan 7, 2021)

Thought I’d post this bottle I have from Bonneville Bottling Works from Cornwall Ontario. It’s a 6.5 oz that’s likely 30s-40s era with a heavily embossed style. I have other bottles that use this design and have seen some posted on this forum, but do not know anything about this particular bottler.

Consumers Glass Co. design reg’d 1931 on the bottom.
Are there other Cornwall bottlers?
Any information would be much appreciated


----------



## brent little (Jan 7, 2021)

Have a Tweedies Icy from Goderich in the exact form.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Thought I’d post this bottle I have from Bonneville Bottling Works from Cornwall Ontario. It’s a 6.5 oz that’s likely 30s-40s era with a heavily embossed style. I have other bottles that use this design and have seen some posted on this forum, but do not know anything about this particular bottler.View attachment 216704
> Consumers Glass Co. design reg’d 1931 on the bottom.
> Are there other Cornwall bottlers?
> Any information would be much appreciated


I like the bottom that's pretty cool in it that's what's so cool about bottles you go to different places you get different varieties I know one thing Louisville Kentucky's got some sweet bottles how come flask I'm done bitters scratch jugs color flasks 2 there's nothing no more fun then we'll start digging in a hole previ and the very first bottle you fine is already non machine I'm talking 4 inches in the ground and by the time you hit the bottom woo-wee you're all the way back into the early 1800 the JB Wilder's of Louisville Kentucky the John bull Citron Louisville Kentucky's got some really nice stuff super also dug a umbrella ink that all you ink lovers wood faint to look at in a very beautiful puce also a couple years ago at drug of really nice JW Seton umbrella ink and cobalt blue yeah I know what's up no rookie here keep digging you never know what that next shovel going to uncover have another funny story I was thinking Anna 18 foot brick line bottles with flying out of it I was hurting my foot it end up being a 2 gallon scratch jug super rare from New Albany Indiana really nice piece was so rare the dealers around here never even heard of it so you can imagine the look on their face when they seen it like woo we lovethe hobby can't get enough of it if you want it you got to go out and get it it ain't going to jump up on your shelf I'll guarantee you that you gotta want it have a good night


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2021)

have the Bonneville bottle too , found mine at the last Toronto bottle show in 2019 , though I posted it here but can't seem to find that post ?   

there listed in book as 1931 - 1956  haven't seen any other bottles from them but couldn't rule out there being others as they operated for some time 

don't really have any other info on them besides the obvious that there from Cornwall which would of been a fairly busy city back then , had a lot more industry and on the St Lawrence . only ever been to cornwall once and it would of been around 2010 , didn't really get to see much of the city so not really sure whats there


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2021)

in terms of other Cornwall area bottlers , my book lists several , be a while listing them all . 

the main ones 1931-1965 were - Bonneville Bottling Works , Cornwall Bottling Works also referred to as Denton's and local coca cola bottler  , Parisien Beverages which seemed to bottle pepsi / Canada dry/ pure spring , Whitney Beverages , Charlebois beverages . also lists Orange crush and seven up as having bottling there 

main ones 1880's - 30's were Cornwall bottling Works , John Denton , John Eamer , Gauvreau co , but lists several others who operated for brief periods and that I've never seen bottles for so there is a number of bottles from there 

this is the only other cornwall bottle I have , found it in an antique store in eastern Ontario several years ago . for Cornwall bottling works marked " denton " on bottom , assume its from 30's or 40's era 

marked " cornwall bottling works " and ' Cornwall " on front /back , contents 6  1/2 oz , has 16 panels so its a hexadecagon shape ?


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2021)

there is also a Jamaica Dry bottle from Cornwall Bottling Works , had a picture of one believe it was posted to Jamaica dry thread but i'll post it again anyways


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2021)

*Artifact of the Week,  Cornwall Bottling Works Bottles.*



A full Club Soda bottle donated to the museum from Ross Denton’s Cornwall Bottling Works, Amelia Street, Cornwall ca. 1956.



The front and back of a crown top soft drink bottle.





Dave Kuhn shared this photo of the bottling works’ Jamaica Dry bottles.
Founded in 1896 Cornwall Bottling Works moved to 113 Amelia Street in 1921



John Denton, the Cornwall area’s first bottler of Coca Cola making a winter delivery around 1900.  The firm’s first plant was on Pitt Street across from the Town Hall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Around 1921 the firm advertised:  Shearer & Denton:


> With its growing population the bottling interests of Cornwall is a most important industry and is ably represented by the above named gentlemen who are well known to the trade in this and surrounding counties.  They are manufacturers of ginger ale, cream soda, cider and all kinds of carbonated beverages, and agents and bottlers of Coca Cola.  A leading specialty is made of Cascade ginger ale and Bromo Hygeia mineral water which have a well earned reputation throughout this section for their effervescence, purity and general excellence.  Physicians endorse the non-alcoholic beverages such as are produced by this firm, and recommend their use for convalescents, fever patients and others.  Special attention is paid to supplying private families, hotels, confectioners, socials, picnics, banquets etc…This old established business was taken over by its present proprietors, Messrs. R.A. Shearer and J.S. Denton, in July 1918.


In 1933 the company advertised: “Every bottle sterilized.”









This Coca-Cola ad is from 1954.





This 1955 CCVS yearbook ad explains that: “Campus capers call for Coke.”





This 1958 Coca-Cola ad made the above claim:  “Life looks brighter – you’ll feel gayer – after that first sip of bracing Coca-Cola! It’s wonderful zest gives you a quick little lift-refreshes you as nothing else can. Yes – in all the world – nothing gives you the wholesome sparkle of Coca-Cola.”








The Company became Limited on October 29, 1964.
In 1967 they boasted “a large modern up-to-date plant and fleet of 16 vehicles for service and delivery.  Throughout the history of the firm they have endeavoured to supply carbonated beverages of finest quality, bottled in immaculate surroundings by the most modern bottling equipment available.”
On September 20, 1973, Cornwall Bottling Works (1964) Limited became Valley Bottling of Canada Ltd. On October 29, 1980, the company added French wording to its name.





Steve Reynolds kindly provided this photo of Valley Bottling at its 3350 Second Street East location.
The corporation was dissolved on August 17, 1988; its final Directors were W.R. Pringle of Toronto, W.R. Broce Hill of Willowdale, N.W. Kirchmann of Toronto and Frank J. Graham of Vandorf.





The company was taken over by Coca Cola and became  T.C.C. Bottling Ltd. as depicted in this 1989 advertisement. That building still stands.





It’s second location at 113 Amelia Street has long been home to Ontario governmental offices; the northeast side of the structure now also houses a gym.









						Artifact of the Week,  Cornwall Bottling Works Bottles.
					

A full Club Soda bottle donated to the museum from Ross Denton’s Cornwall Bottling Works, Amelia Street, Cornwall ca. 1956. The front and back of a crown top soft drink bottle. Dave Kuhn shar…




					cornwallcommunitymuseum.wordpress.com
				




( article I found online from the cornwall museum about cornwall bottling works , mentions a lot about them but does not show my bottle )


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 8, 2021)

RCO said:


> *Artifact of the Week,  Cornwall Bottling Works Bottles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks all the great info RCO. Lots of great bottling history for that area. That’s also a very nice Cornwall bottle you have. I’ll be looking for that one. Some good stuff on Cornwall Bottling Works you posted. That’s all very interesting. 
It’s suprising that there aren’t more Bonneville bottles that have shown up since they were around so long. You’d think they would have an acl or two. But haven’t seen any...
And as collecting goes, when it’s least expected they show up.


----------



## RCO (Jan 8, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Wow thanks all the great info RCO. Lots of great bottling history for that area. That’s also a very nice Cornwall bottle you have. I’ll be looking for that one. Some good stuff on Cornwall Bottling Works you posted. That’s all very interesting.
> It’s suprising that there aren’t more Bonneville bottles that have shown up since they were around so long. You’d think they would have an acl or two. But haven’t seen any...
> And as collecting goes, when it’s least expected they show up.




have seen other Bonneville bottles before but all were identical to the one you posted , the museum site didn't seem to have any info on them 

was some posts related to milk jugs and druggist bottles from cornwall area 

also a post for a bottle referred to as a " seaway ginger ale " bottle from late 1950's and 30 oz in size but I couldn't get picture to load and haven't seen one before or exactly sure which bottler it was from but was from cornwall


----------

